# Fort Collins



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Qualifying
*
1. Riva, Shih
2. Tango, Munhollon (Lainee)
3. Mac, Green
4. Ruddy, Hess
RJ: Roy, Danforth
JAMS
- Zoe, Edwards
- Ketch, Montenieri
- Greater, McCartney
- Big, Milligan
- Ice, McCartney
- Teddy, Caire (John)


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats to everyone in the Qual who placed and jammed. Any callbacks in the Open yet?

Arleen


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*Woooo Hoooooo. Congrats To Lainee and David on their new QAA'D dog!!!!!!! *


----------



## joanne2m2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Congratulations Ted and Lainee. Proud of you both!


Joanne


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the Open and Derby? Thank you!


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Derby doesn't start until 12 pm- today.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

congratulations David and Lainee and of course Tango !!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I haven't had that much fun at a trial in a LONG time...nothing like the young dogs to get a person amped up about the future. As most know Tango is David's dog (he truly is a Daddy's boy), however David agreed to let me run a Q with him and to choose a trial during the 2nd half of our circuit, I randomly chose this one. I know it's not very common for couples to share their dogs, but David and I are a little unique, not to mention all the dogs are MY BOYS! 

This weekend is also Bullet's "swan song", we didn't fair too well in the Open and I'm gonna let David have a shot with him in the Am...David mentioned it in jest last night while we were celebrating Mr. T's new QAA...I can't think of a better way to have Bullet enter retirement! David supported us for many, many years throwing birds, driving us all over the country, so why shouldn't he have an opportunity to run Butthead one last time...it's gonna be nerve wracking to watch, but it's going to be awesome at the same time!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Go Bullet and David!!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

TANGO!!!!!!

Outstanding!!!


Perth happy for John and Ketch also.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open 4th. 
4, 7, 14, 24, 25, 35, 36, 39, 40, 43, 44,49, 53, 55, 62.

first attempt at water marks was scraped


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats on the Q 2nd Lainee, but try not to let Ted beat you next time.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Trial is shut down due to severe thunderstorms


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Riding the storm out!!!! Only got one series of the derby in. Starting at 8 am sharp!


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Derby to start at 8am: Swift ponds
Open to start at 7:30am: Swift Ponds
Am to start at 8am: CR84 and CR 19


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Big congrats to Lainee, David and Tango. glad that last flier was high good... 

Also big congrats to John M and Ketch for finishing the Qual. And to Ted for the win with Riva.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

AM callbacks to the 2nd
* 5*,8,9,10,11,17,18,19,20,21,22,28,29,31,23,35,36,41,42,45,46

if any mistakes or forgot any, sorry.
We did have to stop after 5 or so ran the land blind due to severe thunderstorms, hail and tornado warning. Went back to Swift Ponds, all good after long time of heavy rain and had a great time at the BBQ. Thank you Kevin L and John G for expert chefs, good food and adult beverages.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I just wanted to give a big shout out to my peeps in the Fort Collins Retriever Club. We had some adverse conditions and yet everyone managed to get through it all. The judges and workers had to bust butt on Sunday because we had to stop early on saturday so we started the BBQ early. Congrats to all who placed and finished. 

Thank you Judges: 

Open: Dave Seivert & Robby Bickley
Am: Charles Bearden & Larry Howell
Q & Derby: Dr Wayne Jensen and John Hoggatt.


Everyone made Lemonade from lemons. The workers and our judges rocked.


----------

